# 4K Monitor mit 1440p Auflösung sinnvoll???



## martin4515 (20. Juni 2020)

Wäre ein 4K Monitor welchen man günstig bekommen kann sinnvoll wenn man mehr in WQHD spielt bzw. ist das überhaupt sinnvoll oder dann wirklich nur einen reinen 1440p Monitor.
Ich spiele eigentlich keine FPS Spiele, Egoshooter oder E-games.
Daher reichen mir 60 Hz aus dennoch möchte ich das Bild verbessern, habe aktuell ein 1080p Monitor.
Beide Monitore sind von Samsung, deswegen meine Frage macht der auch Sinn wenn man in Spielen unterhalb dieser Auflösung spielt oder ist das Bild im nachhinein sogar schlechter, gebe zu kenne mich da nicht so aus. Mich reizt aber auch beim Thema Windows, streaming, etc.
Kann entweder einen Monitor von Samsung in UHD oder WQHD bekommen, nur der erste finde ich vom Design hübscher.


----------



## SaPass (20. Juni 2020)

Welche Grafikkarte verwendest du? Wie groß ist der Monitor?

Edit: Was soll gespielt werden? Falls der Monitor noch gekauft werden soll: Wie groß soll er werden/wie viel Platz hast du dafür?


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juni 2020)

Wenn du einen 4K TFT mit WQHD betreobst muss dieser interpolieren. Das resultiert in einem unschärferen bzw. etwas verwaschenem Bild. Wie schlimm das für dich ist bzw. ob der Effekt dich überhaupt stört können wir dir nicht sagen. Manche sagen das ist gar kein Problem, andere halten das Bild für unerträglich (um die Extremfälle zu nennen).

Fakt ist, dass das Bild eines 4K-TFTs den man mit WQHD ansteuert etwas schlechter ist als ein Monitor, der nativ WQHD ist. Dafür haste aber im 2D-Betrieb alle Vorteile von 4K und kannst natürlich auch ältere Spiele in 4K Spielen (die deine aktuelle GPU so schafft) und den TFT weiter benutzen wenn es irgendwann mal eine schnellere Grafikkarte gibt.

Persönlich würde ich hier immer zum 4K greifen. Der eine Nachteil, dass intrerpolieren etwas unschärfer wird steht gegen tonnenweise Vorteile von 4K und kann zumeist auch umgangen werden (denn statt Spiele in der Auflkösung zu reduzieren kannst du sie auch in 4K spielen und die Grafiksettings etwas reduzieren, das reicht oftmals auch dass es flüssig ist).


----------



## martin4515 (20. Juni 2020)

Also verwende aktuell eine RX 590, gespielt werden vor allem Einzelspieler Spiele, eine hohe Bildwiederholrate wäre nicht das wichtigste, mehr die Bildqualität und ein nicht verspieltes Design, daher empfinde ich Samsung als ganz schick. Mein Platz habe von der Breite ca. 1,40m also genug Platz. Aber größer als 32 Zoll soll es definitiv nicht sein.
Mir war wichtig ein Monitor der ein schlichtes Design hat, mit möglichst dünnen Rändern, nichts verspieltes keine RGB Lichter oder ähnliches. Aktuell nutze ich ein Samsung C24FG70 und dazu muss ich erwähnen das Bild und die Schriften empfinde ich schon als nicht mehr scharf und würde gerne wechseln. Mir ist klar werde aktuell in den wenigsten Spielen in nativen 4K spielen, wohl mehr zwischen 1080 - 1440p je nach Spiel.


----------



## SaPass (20. Juni 2020)

Für den Office-Betrieb kommt es meiner Meinung nach auf die Größe des Monitors an. Bei einer zu hohen Pixeldichte wird das Bild und die Schrift einfach zu klein. Man kann sich dann mit der Skalierungsoption von Windows etwas Abhilfe verschaffen, aber ich bin kein Freund von dieser Lösung. Das funktioniert nicht immer zuverlässig. Unter 32 Zoll für UHD würde ich nicht anfangen. Und das ist dann noch ein "sehr kleines" Bild.

Bei Spielen würde ich, falls in den Grafikoptionen angeboten, das Bild in geringerer Auflösung berechnen, hochskalieren und die Schärfefilter der Grafiktreiber verwenden. Die kosten kaum Leistung und das Resultat ist von nativem 4k kaum zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Juni 2020)

martin4515 schrieb:


> Also verwende aktuell eine RX 590
> in den wenigsten Spielen in nativen 4K spielen, wohl mehr zwischen 1080 - 1440p je nach Spiel.



Eine RX 590 ist für 1440p oder gar 4K schon seeehr unterdimensioniert und selbst in 1440p wirst du bei vielen auch nur halbwegs aktuellen Spielen (welche GENAU?) die Details oft massiv senken müssen um flüssige Bildraten zu erhalten.

Eine RX 590 ist heutzutage eigentlich nur noch für Full-HD "halbwegs" passend.
Und Full-HD würde auf einem 4K Monitor auch "un"-interpoliert" (also OHNE Unschärfe wie bei 4K@1440p) dargestellt werden - weil einfach 4 Pixel zu einem "zusammengefasst" werden.
Aber dann könnntest du ja gleich bei deinem aktuellen Monitor bleiben


----------

